# Tesla to invest in car battery, EVs in Indonesia: Minister



## Indos

Tesla to invest in car battery, EVs in Indonesia: Minister​4 hours ago







Jakarta (ANTARA) - Tesla had shown interest in investing in car battery and electric vehicles (EVs) in Indonesia, Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia stated.

"If God allows, Tesla will (be distributed in) Indonesia. It (Tesla) will delve into two major investments, the first is about the car battery ecosystem. The second is the car," Minister Lahadalia noted during the Road to G20: Investment Forum themed "Encouraging Expedition of Sustainable and Inclusive Investment" accessed from here on Wednesday.

The minister remarked that Tesla will start its investment in 2022. He, however, steered clear of mentioning the value of commitment made by Elon Musk's company.

"If asked when it will (begin), God willing, it will be in 2022, but I cannot reveal (details of) the month. We will have to wait because we have not signed the agreement yet. The value of investment is still being kept a secret, and we are still waiting. However, this is good stuff, big stuff," he explained.

However, the minister revealed that part of Tesla's investment would be in Batang, Central Java.

*Related news: Tesla will lose out without investment in Indonesia: minister*

Lahadalia admitted to having received several queries regarding Tesla's investment after returning from his working visit to the US. This is especially after President Jokowi's meeting with Chief Executive Officer of Tesla, Elon Musk.

The minister stated that President Jokowi appealed to Tesla and Foxconn to invest in Indonesia. The president tasked him with persuading Foxconn, while Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment, Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, was handed over the responsibility of convincing Tesla to do it.

He noted that their attempts to persuade Foxconn into investing in Indonesia had borne fruit. However, the current negotiation with Tesla was still underway, he added. However, the president's expertise and intuition brought some success to the deal, and so, Tesla considered investing in Indonesia, he concluded. 

*Related news: Minister Pandjaitan visits US to discuss environment, investment*
Reporter: Ade Irma J, Mecca Yumna
Editor: Rahmad Nasution
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2022









Tesla to invest in car battery, EVs in Indonesia: Minister - ANTARA News


Tesla had shown interest in investing in car battery and electric vehicles (EVs) in Indonesia, Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia stated. "If God ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

BATANG Industrial Park, Central Java


----------



## Indos

Tesla team visited nickel plants in Indonesia, negotiations still ongoing​





(CREDIT: TESLA)





ByMaria Merano
Posted on May 26, 2022

Indonesia’s Minister for maritime and investment affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, tempered claims that Tesla agreed to build a factory in the country. However, he assured the public that negotiations between Tesla and Indonesia were still ongoing.

“Making an investment decision is not as easy as snapping fingers. It takes a long process and time. Moreover, this is an investment of huge value. So we have to be patient,” Pandjaitan told local media outlets recently. “But what must be remembered, this is still in the negotiation stage, so once again, all must be patient.”

Last week, Indonesia’s Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia stated that Tesla agreed to build a battery and EV plant in Indonesia. According to Lahadalia, he couldn’t officially announce the news because Tesla hasn’t signed an agreement yet. He also stated that Tesla and Indonesia were still negotiating but teased that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had a special move to woo Elon Musk.

President Jokowi has visited Elon Musk several times in the United States already. He has toured both Tesla Giga Texas and SpaceX. While Jokowi and Elon Musk talked, the Tesla team visited Indonesia.

Pandjaitan described Tesla’s visit to Indonesia, saying: “Tesla’s team is moving really fast. They came to Indonesia earlier this month, visited several nickel processing plants, and we also responded quickly to show our seriousness and support.”

Pandjaitan noted that an industrial area in Indonesia’s North Kalimantan (Kaltara) province would be a good area for a dedicated Tesla battery factory if negotiations were successful. Indonesia would be an ideal place for a battery manufacturing plant.

The country holds the world’s largest nickel reserves. It produces 1 million metric tons per annum. However, Indonesia banned the export of raw nickel in 2020. The country uses its nickel reserves to attract investment in its battery supply chain.









Tesla team visited nickel plants in Indonesia, negotiations still ongoing


Indonesia’s Minister for maritime and investment affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, tempered claims that Tesla agreed to build a factory in the country. However, he assured the public that negotiations between Tesla and Indonesia were still ongoing. “Making an investment decision is not as easy as...




www.teslarati.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia woos Tesla with green energy; factory set-up proposed to be built in Batang regency​





JAKARTA, June 11 (Jakarta Post/ANN): The Indonesian government is promoting industrial estates supplied with electricity from renewable sources as it hopes to attract foreign direct investment by multinational firms conscious of their carbon footprint.

Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investment Minister Luhut Pandjaitan has announced that the government had proposed that Tesla build a factory in Batang regency, Central Java, with an annual capacity of roughly 500,000 electric vehicles (EV).


The government considers the location suitable because it is near geothermal power sources estimated to be able to supply 400 megawatts (MW) of generating capacity. State-owned Geo Dipa Energi runs geothermal power facilities in the region.

“We could [...] channel this green energy [to Tesla’s factory],” Luhut told lawmakers during a meeting with the House of Representatives Budget Commission. Indonesia has been increasingly protective of its new and renewable energy (EBT) sources as it is making a commitment to decarbonizing its economy, which includes making energy transition the focus of its Group of 20 leadership.


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and ministers have floated the idea of banning the export of electricity generated from EBT sources, arguing that should the government export the electricity, it would redirect investments to countries that would receive the electricity from Indonesia.

Last month, the Investment Ministry called for a ban on the export of electricity generated from EBT sources, raising questions over plans for export-focused renewable energy projects, such as the export deal of solar power from Batam, Riau Islands, to Singapore that had been signed by the Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry.

Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia announced the plan to ban renewable energy exports during an investment forum in Surakarta, Central Java, on May 18, where he explained that if domestic EBT electricity was exported, related industrial growth would be redirected to the importing countries.

The proposed ban was announced after Luhut and later in May President Jokowi visited the United States, where they separately met Tesla CEO Elon Musk to reiterate Indonesia’s invitation for investments.

Apart from Batang, Luhut said the carmaker had shown interest in the North Kalimantan Green Industrial Park, which has been under construction since December last year.

The industrial park is to draw power from hydropower and solar power plants to be developed near the site. “While Thailand has just become an agent [of Tesla EV cars], we do not want the same. We want to become a producer,” Luhut said.

So far, Luhut has not been able to provide details on a possible Tesla investment, saying the government had signed a confidentiality agreement with the company.

However, the minister said talks with satellite-based internet provider Starlink – part of Musk’s SpaceX – had progressed further. He added that a deal on Starlink had been discussed with the President on Monday, while both sides were discussing technical issues in Jakarta.

Luhut also told lawmakers that Tesla had shown interest in developing the semiconductor industry in Indonesia but did not divulge details, citing a nondisclosure agreement.

Ford Motor Company is also planning to enter Indonesia’s EV industry, according to Luhut, who said representatives of the US carmaker were set to visit Indonesia on June 20 and were interested in the EV industry from upstream to downstream.

“The company wants to invest in [the EV industry] end-to-end,” Luhut said. As the world’s largest nickel producer and the owner of rich deposits of cobalt and bauxite and copper ores, the main components in the production of electric car batteries, Indonesia has targeted to become an international hub for the EV industry.

Hyundai began manufacturing at its first electric car assembly plant in Cikarang, West Java, in March. The factory produces the carmaker’s newest EV, the IONIQ 5, with an annual capacity of 250,000 vehicles.

Jokowi said his government was aiming to establish an integrated EV "ecosystem" that would include such industry activities as metals mining, battery production and car assembly. On Wednesday, the President inaugurated an integrated EV battery production site in Batang.

The US$9.8 billion project is aimed at producing 3.5 million EV batteries annually in collaboration with state-owned nickel and gold mining firm PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) and EV battery holding company Indonesia Battery Corporation (IBC).

The inauguration followed the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the IBC and a consortium led by LG Energy Solution on April 14.

“LG’s investment [...] in Indonesia is the first investment in the world that integrates nickel mining, smelter construction, as well as precursor and cathode factories, not to mention the battery recycling industry,” Jokowi said during the ceremony.

In total, the integrated EV battery production cluster is forecast to employ about 20,000 workers. The project is comprised of four stages.

The first stage is a nickel-mining project in Halmahera, which is expected to produce 16 million tons of nickel ore annually and require an investment of $300 million. In the second phase, the nickel ore will be processed into nickel sulfates at a facility in Batang, which is estimated to cost $3.5 billion.

Meanwhile, the third stage is set to comprise the precursor and cathode production in facilities with a total investment of US$2.4 billion.

The fourth stage is the battery cell production, the first in Southeast Asia, with a total investment of $3.6 billion, slated to begin in April 2024. -- The Jakarta Post/ANN



Join our Telegram channel to get our Evening Alerts and breaking news highlights









Indonesia woos Tesla with green energy; factory set-up proposed to be built in Batang regency


The Indonesian government is promoting industrial estates supplied with electricity from renewable sources as it hopes to attract foreign direct investment by multinational firms conscious of their carbon footprint.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

The Real Reason Tesla Is Moving To Indonesia!​77,457 views
Jun 5, 2022




The Tesla Space

190K subscribers


----------



## Beast

Indos said:


> Tesla team visited nickel plants in Indonesia, negotiations still ongoing​
> View attachment 848562
> 
> 
> (CREDIT: TESLA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByMaria Merano
> Posted on May 26, 2022
> 
> Indonesia’s Minister for maritime and investment affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, tempered claims that Tesla agreed to build a factory in the country. However, he assured the public that negotiations between Tesla and Indonesia were still ongoing.
> 
> “Making an investment decision is not as easy as snapping fingers. It takes a long process and time. Moreover, this is an investment of huge value. So we have to be patient,” Pandjaitan told local media outlets recently. “But what must be remembered, this is still in the negotiation stage, so once again, all must be patient.”
> 
> Last week, Indonesia’s Investment Minister Bahlil Lahadalia stated that Tesla agreed to build a battery and EV plant in Indonesia. According to Lahadalia, he couldn’t officially announce the news because Tesla hasn’t signed an agreement yet. He also stated that Tesla and Indonesia were still negotiating but teased that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had a special move to woo Elon Musk.
> 
> President Jokowi has visited Elon Musk several times in the United States already. He has toured both Tesla Giga Texas and SpaceX. While Jokowi and Elon Musk talked, the Tesla team visited Indonesia.
> 
> Pandjaitan described Tesla’s visit to Indonesia, saying: “Tesla’s team is moving really fast. They came to Indonesia earlier this month, visited several nickel processing plants, and we also responded quickly to show our seriousness and support.”
> 
> Pandjaitan noted that an industrial area in Indonesia’s North Kalimantan (Kaltara) province would be a good area for a dedicated Tesla battery factory if negotiations were successful. Indonesia would be an ideal place for a battery manufacturing plant.
> 
> The country holds the world’s largest nickel reserves. It produces 1 million metric tons per annum. However, Indonesia banned the export of raw nickel in 2020. The country uses its nickel reserves to attract investment in its battery supply chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla team visited nickel plants in Indonesia, negotiations still ongoing
> 
> 
> Indonesia’s Minister for maritime and investment affairs, Luhut Pandjaitan, tempered claims that Tesla agreed to build a factory in the country. However, he assured the public that negotiations between Tesla and Indonesia were still ongoing. “Making an investment decision is not as easy as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.teslarati.com


New battery technology will do away with nickel. BYD blade battery is nickel free.. I suggest mineral like cobalt and nickel will slowly fade away from EV battery.


----------



## Indos

Beast said:


> New battery technology will do away with nickel. BYD blade battery is nickel free.. I suggest mineral like cobalt and nickel will slowly fade away from EV battery.



We will see, but if you watch the video you can see LG Chem and CATL plan investment in Indonesia for battery supply chain of 9 and 6 billion USD respectively.

LG Chem has been constructing battery cell and precursor and cathode plants in West Java and Central Java, which will be in the form of JV with our state owned company, PT IBC (Indonesia Battery Corporation).

Now, they are planning to make nickel/Cobalt refining plant together with our SOE, PT Antam, which later also try to make JV in the mining of Nickel and Cobalt with the same company.


----------



## Beast

Indos said:


> We will see, but if you watch the video you can see LG Chem and CATL plan investment in Indonesia for battery supply chain of 9 and 6 billion USD respectively.
> 
> LG Chem has been constructing battery cell and precursor and cathode plants in West Java and Central Java, which will be in the form of JV with our state owned company, PT IBC (Indonesia Battery Corporation).
> 
> Now, they are planning to make nickel/Cobalt refining plant together with our SOE, PT Antam, which later also try to make JV in the mining of Nickel and Cobalt with the same company.


Cobalt and Nickel mining has environmental concern and cost more for EV battery. That is why BYD blade battery is so significant. The only problem is scaling it up to meet the demand of many EV companies.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Muhammad Rachmat Kaimudin, 43 years old, will be Vice President Commisioner of PT Vale Indonesia, one of the largest nickel miners in Indonesia. He is present during the negotiation with Elon Musk in Tesla factory in the beginning of this year.

He will represent government. PT Vale Indonesia long term contract is over in 2024, so possible government increase the stake there from 20 % into 51 %, or entirely taking over the company.

Increasing the stake into 51 % or taking over the company entirely (75-100 % stake) should be taken by government.

Muhammad Rachmat Kaimudin, previously CEO of Bukalapak, largest IPO company in Indonesian history so far.


----------



## Indos

Toyota plans US$1.8 billion Indonesia investment to build electric vehicles​27 Jul 2022 11:53AM
(Updated: 27 Jul 2022 01:46PM)





Toyota engine factory in Indonesia

JAKARTA: Japanese carmaker Toyota Motor Corp plans to invest 27.1 trillion rupiah (US$1.80 billion) in Indonesia in the next five years to produce electric vehicles (EVs), Indonesia's economics ministry said on Wednesday (Jul 27).

The Southeast Asian country aims to become a global hub for producing and exporting EVs through processing its rich supplies of nickel laterite ore for use in lithium batteries.

A string of other global companies has already announced big investments in this area including South Korea's Hyundai Motor Group and LG Energy Solutions, a unit of LG Group.

Indonesia's chief economics minister Airlangga Hartarto said in a statement Toyota had invested 14 trillion rupiah in the country since 2019.

"I believe demand for EVs whether its four-wheels or two-wheels will keep increasing in Indonesia and ASEAN," Airlangga said after meeting Toyota's Vice Chairman Shigeru Hayakawa a day earlier in Tokyo.

Indonesia, which has a population of 270 million, aims to sell only electric cars and motorcycles by 2050 to replace vehicles powered by combustion engines, a minister has said, as the country seeks to reduce its carbon emissions.

The nation has also set a target of having 13 million electric motorcycles - including converted ones - and 2.2 million electric cars on its roads by 2030.

Toyota plans to produce various types of hybrid EVs in its pipeline over the next four years, according to the ministry's statement.

"We hope with this additional investment, Indonesia's government understands our seriousness to invest in EVs," Toyota's Hayawaka was quoted as saying in the statement.

Toyota declined to give details of the investment discussed in the meeting.

On Tuesday, Indonesia also announced that Mitsubishi Motors Corp planned to invest about 10 trillion rupiah in Indonesia between 2022 and 2025 to produce hybrid and battery EVs.

The investment commitments by the Japanese car makers come as Indonesian President Joko Widodo visits Japan this week to promote economic ties.









Toyota plans US$1.8 billion Indonesia investment to build electric vehicles


JAKARTA: Japanese carmaker Toyota Motor Corp plans to invest 27.1 trillion rupiah (US$1.80 billion) in Indonesia in the next five years to produce electric vehicles (EVs), Indonesia's economics ministry said on Wednesday (Jul 27). The Southeast Asian country aims to become a global hub for...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia says Tesla strikes $5 bln deal to buy nickel products - media​
JAKARTA, Aug 8 (Reuters) - U.S. carmaker Tesla (TSLA.O) has signed contracts worth about $5 billion to buy materials for their batteries from nickel processing companies in Indonesia, a senior cabinet minister told CNBC Indonesia.

Southeast Asia's biggest economy has been trying to get Tesla to set up a production facility in the country, which has major nickel reserves. President Joko Widodo met with Tesla founder Elon Musk earlier this year to drum up investment.

"We are still in constant negotiation with Tesla ... but they have started buying two excellent products from Indonesia," Coordinating Minister for Maritime and Investment Affairs Luhut Pandjaitan said in an interview broadcast on Monday.

He said Tesla signed a five-year contract with nickel processing companies operating out of Morowali in Sulawesi island. The nickel materials will be used in Tesla's lithium batteries.


Tesla did not immediately respond to a Reuters email seeking comment.

Indonesia is keen to develop electric vehicles and batteries industries at home and had stopped exports of nickel ore to ensure supply for investors. The move had successfully attracted investments from Chinese steel giants and South Korean companies like LG and Hyundai.

However, most nickel investment so far have gone to production of crude metal such as nickel pig iron and ferronickel.

The government plans to impose export tax on these metals to boost revenue while encouraging more domestic production of higher-value products, a senior official told Reuters last week.









Indonesia says Tesla strikes $5 billion deal to buy nickel products


U.S. carmaker Tesla has signed contracts worth about $5 billion to buy materials for their batteries from nickel processing companies in Indonesia, a senior cabinet minister told CNBC Indonesia.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

Jokowi: Indonesia May Impose Nickel Export Tax This Year​


----------



## Indos

Would you buy an EV if you could charge it in 10 minutes?​​BY ALEX ROBINSON​AUGUST 31, 2022







Just as California announces gas car ban, researchers have figured out how to speed up the charging process without harming EV batteries​
In what was a first for the United States, last week, California regulators announced that the state would ban the sale of new gasoline-powered cars by 2035.

The concrete new rules will accelerate the transition to electric vehicles (EVs) in the car-centric state where transportation is responsible for 41% of greenhouse gas emissions. The ban, which followed similar prohibitions in British Columbia, Quebec and the European Union, will mean that car manufacturers could face a fine of US$20,000 for every vehicle they sell in the state that doesn’t comply. But, in the meantime, it’ll be up to consumers whether they want to keep burning petrol or make the switch to an EV.

One huge barrier for many is initial cost, although _Corporate Knights_ analyses show that EV owners will eventually save on total costs over 10 years versus what they would have spent on the equivalent gas-burning model. Tax credits coming from the recently passed U.S. Inflation Reduction Act (US$7,500 for a new EV and US$4,000 for used ones) will help put a dent in sticker shock, but roadblocks to EV uptake remain.

Another hurdle for consumers is the amount of time it takes to charge an EV. But a new report shows that this might not be a concern for long. Researchers at the Idaho National Laboratory have devised a new way to charge EV batteries to 90% within 10 minutes.

“Fast charging is the key to increasing consumer confidence and overall adoption of electric vehicles,” said researcher Eric Dufek, who presented his findings last week at a meeting of the American Chemical Society. “It would allow vehicle charging to be very similar to filling up at a gas station.”

The challenge to finding fast ways to charge the lithium-ion batteries found in EVs has been that a speedier charge can damage the battery. To get around this, the researchers used machine learning to figure out the specific conditions that would lead to the failure of different types of batteries as they age. They then used that information to optimize the amount of energy they could quickly put into a battery cell.

Researchers say this model could be used to help design new batteries, but they likely won’t make their way into EV markets for another five years. Of the products currently out there, Tesla has claimed that its network of superchargers can charge up to 200 miles (322 kilometres) worth of battery space within 15 minutes, but its chargers don’t currently work with other EVs. (The company has said that it will start producing new equipment that will let other EVs use its superchargers.)

In Canada, the speed at which chargers operate is only half the battle, as a recent study compiled by the federal government found that the country would need 200,000 EV chargers by 2030 to have one charger for every 24 EVs on the road. The country has a lot of work to do to meet that target, as the International Energy Agency found that, as of 2021, Canada had only around 0.06 public chargers for every EV.

While bans on new gas cars in places such as California and Quebec, coupled with the tax credits in the Inflation Reduction Act, are sure to shift the transition to electric vehicles into a higher gear, charging technology seems set to keep pace.









Would you buy an EV if you could charge its batteries in 10 minutes?


Researchers have figured out how to speed up charging EV batteries without harming them through a machine learning method




www.corporateknights.com




https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=&text=https://www.corporateknights.com/transportation/would-you-buy-an-ev-if-you-could-charge-its-batteries-in-10-minutes/


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Education Minister, Nadiem Makarim, talked with Elon Musk


----------

